# Help please, Garnet amp repair in progress



## brent (Feb 18, 2012)

I am looking for schematics for a Garnet stencil amp model D45tr Serial S205. The reverb started whining and then quit altogether. I took it in for repair and the tech is needing info to proceed. If anyone out there can help out with a schematic or advice I'm all ears. Thanks


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I'll give you the same advice I was given, and that is join he Garnet amps group.

http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/garnet-amps/?tab=s


----------



## brent (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks I will do.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Has he tried swapping out the tube?


----------



## brent (Feb 18, 2012)

All tubes have been replaced. New Electro harmonix installed. Swapped those out and still no luck.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a schematic for the G45TR. If you'd like a copy shoot me an email.

Dan


----------



## brent (Feb 18, 2012)

Incredible, do you have one of these amps as well?


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Brent,
Schematic sent.
No I don't have a Garnet, unfortunately. I've worked on quite a few over the years though.


----------



## brent (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks DTS. I am still in the first stage of grief over this. The schematic should speed up the recovery process. Any of the Garnets you worked on have reverb issues?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Could I get a copy of that schematic? I've got a D45R (anyone know the difference between an 'R' and a 'TR'?) that my neighbor was throwing it out and my GF snagged it for me... with a single EV/SRO12 in it no less! The other speaker was long gone.


Note to self .. keep that girl ..


----------



## brent (Feb 18, 2012)

I believe the T is tremelo option and R is the reverb option. I replaced my speaker with a fender "special design" blue label. Loves the clean, a little overwhelmed on the low end. Shoot me your email and I can share that schematic.


----------



## brent (Feb 18, 2012)

It's alive! Bob at L&M here in Regina found the issue. It was a bad capacitor in the reverb circuit. Thanks to everyone for the advice. Til the next noise related emergency, have a good one!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Congratulations. Enjoy the amp.


----------

